# Cabela's made me do it!



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I was set on getting a 22 Mag until I saw the price of this Marlin 917VS-CF at the Cabela's 4th of July Sale. After going back and forth and reading some comparisons done between the two calibers I decided that the 17HMR looked like a fun caliber to have, so I bit the bullet and took advantage of the sale.










I threw a Leupold VX II 3X9 on it for now. I think having a 4.5X14 would be a good switch someday.



















Went out last week to sight it in and was happy with the results. I tested some different brands, except for the Hornady V-Max since they are nowhere to be found! It seemed to like all the brands, but the CCI consistently shot the best. This is only at 50 yards but from other 17HMR groups at 50 yards that I have seen on other forums, it seems like this rifle is a shooter. 










The wind picked up a bit so my groups at 100 yards were all about an inch to the right, but from the size of this group I would dare say that a 100 yard group w/o wind would be satisfactory.

Next purchase will be a Rifle Basix trigger. The trigger on it now isn't too bad, but I like the feel of a crisp quality trigger.

Overall I think this little round will be fun. A 22 Mag is still on my list, but that one will be a CZ 452 Varmint.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Cabela's made you do it, huh? Why those dirty rotten.....
I'd stay out of there for at least a week. That'll show 'em!
Nice gun. I don't have a 17hmr but I hear they're a fun gun to shoot. Looks like you have a shooter there too.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah, Cabelas makes me do it all the time... ya know, that dang visa card of theirs.. and them points!

I have the same Marlin, only with the grey laminate stock. I put a small 2 x 7 rimfire scope on it. Mine likes the Hornady V-Max 17gr the best...

Very fun plinker gun and it does some wicked damage on jack rabbits and simillar sized game.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Marlin 917-VSFT that I put a Rifle Basix trigger in and now the trigger is about 1.5lbs. It shoots like a champ! Good choice. I notice that the 17 grain Hornady's shoot best out of my 917, and the Federals were a close second, but they are so dirty that I stuck with the Hornady.

I have a BSA Sweet .17 scope on mine, and its okay... nothing too amazing though. I just liked that it was tuned to the .17 HMR so I bought it. It will compensate bullet drop up to 300 yards by turning the nob on top, which is pretty cool. But as far as clarity, its fair, but a Leupold would be much better IMO.

Great choice!

Just a side note: the gunsmith that I had install my Rifle Basix trigger said that he could have tuned up the factory trigger just as well as the after-market trigger, and it would have saved me some money. Just food for thought. If you want to speak to my gunsmith, PM me and I'll give you his info.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Those little .17 HMRs are a lot of fun! Try it out on some old cans of food or soda that you were going to throw away. It makes great fruit salad too! :twisted:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just to echo what SAWSMAN said about damage to rabbits...
Here is a jack I shot with my .17
Pretty good damage if you ask me


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Just to echo what SAWSMAN said about damage to rabbits...
> Here is a jack I shot with my .17
> Pretty good damage if you ask me


Looks like I made a good choice in picking up the 17HMR then!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Dwight Schrutester said:


> [quote="Bax*":qvk74rb3]Just to echo what SAWSMAN said about damage to rabbits...
> Here is a jack I shot with my .17
> Pretty good damage if you ask me


Looks like I made a good choice in picking up the 17HMR then! [/quote:qvk74rb3]

You did!.. if you like to mangle 'em like Bax* and I. :lol:

Small, frangible bullets make a mess of them, especially when they hit some bone.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

You will love your new toy, I highly recommend the Hornady V Max over the CCIs. Good luck!


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> You will love your new toy, I highly recommend the Hornady V Max over the CCIs. Good luck!


Ya I am anxious to shoot the Hornady VMax. I couldn't find them anywhere. Once I do I will be headed to the range!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like a purty little toy! Squirrels don't like HMR's much either! :twisted:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

I can attest that coyotes don't like them much either! :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

bwhntr said:


> I can attest that coyotes don't like them much either! :mrgreen:


I have always been skeptical about using a .17 HMR on coyotes (I am not calling you out on it though). It seems to me that bullet placement would be VERY important with such a small, light bullet. But maybe I am wrong.
I once read a guy's commentary / review about the .17 HMR and he said that he shot a coyote with his demo gun, and it wasn't the most humane death. If memory serves me correct, he said it cried for a couple min before it died.

PS:
I found the review, below is the link.
http://www.cabelas.com/story-123/schoby ... view.shtml

His comments toward the end of the review starting with "Examining the wound, (to the bullet's credit, my shot placement was less than perfect)..." explain his experience.

BUT maybe bwhntr is a better shot than this guy too (which I bet he is)


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

The first rabbit I ever shot with the .17 HMR was a disappointment at first. I walked up and it was just sitting there very much intact. Upon further examination I saw that I hit it square in the eyeball on the left side, when I flipped it over the entire right side of its face was gone.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I like this pic because the rabbit dropped dead where I shot it, but look at the blood a few feet behind him. The bullet passed clean through and blobbed up a few feet away in some blood


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

I have one in the heavy barrel. My bigest gripe is the triggers are stiff and slopy. Got on the web and started digging around and found out how to tune them up lighten the pull and shim up the side slop in the trigger. Not a bad plinker now. I even put her to bed. 

Big


----------

